# Plumbing parts supplier in the west ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I should be Mississauga if I am not mistaken 
thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*yup*

What did you need ? I'm at bigbals and Ak all the time...


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

kwsjimmy said:


> What did you need ? I'm at bigbals and Ak all the time...


I do not need fishes and these Parts in BA are 3 times more. I am reach, but no so much

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

JJ Downs in the west end.

243 Bering Ave
Toronto, ON 
M8Z 3A5
(416) 236-1884


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

wtac said:


> JJ Downs in the west end.
> 
> 243 Bering Ave
> Toronto, ON
> ...


Agreed. I was there last week grabbing fittings for my upcoming build. Great service, and had everything I needed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

thank you guys

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Do Big Als and AK carry plumbing fittings? I will need some and am going down there next weekend. I realize there might be cheaper places but if I can get what I want while down there I would prefer to.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Midland said:


> Do Big Als and AK carry plumbing fittings? I will need some and am going down there next weekend. I realize there might be cheaper places but if I can get what I want while down there I would prefer to.


Midland, you're better off going to JJ Downs if you're coming down anyway to go to AK. You'll be driving by the area. I wouldnt buy from Big Al's unless it was an emergency. You'll be driving right past the one in Vaughn on your way down buy you'll make back the extra gas spent in savings. Lots of plumbing supplies at Pets & Ponds. MOPS has a $50 free shipping and they have supplies as well. BA is such a rip off and there are so many options!


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

JJ Downs is good... But I don't think it is open on weekends, they are only open weekdays til 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

